# Anyone try this new GT freewheel ?



## Yeti Clyde (Dec 12, 2004)

http://www.gtbicycles.com/2012/parts/misc/2012-gt-freewheel

Haven't heard much about it....

Retails for around $30.00...

120 points of engagement....

There was some talk of it over on Vintagebmx in the race section but no real track time to speak of yet....


----------



## GTscoob (Apr 27, 2009)

Bump for seeing one in person.

My buddy just bought one to put on his SS roadie. Sounds great, instant engagement, only time will tell how durable it ends up being.

I want to put on one my SS Karakoram but have a ton of other work that needs to be done to that bike first.


----------



## asphaltdude (Sep 17, 2008)




----------



## Yeti Clyde (Dec 12, 2004)

Great, looking for some real world testing....

When I posted this originally it didn't get much response...

I know White Bros. is the best...

But at this price point it may make a cheap go to in a pinch...


----------



## lubes17319 (Dec 19, 2005)

16-17-18T options: If only I had legs/lungs of steel


----------



## Loudpawlz (Jan 26, 2004)

lubes17319 said:


> 16-17-18T options: If only I had legs/lungs of steel


go semi micro up front


----------



## ia_ss157 (Sep 15, 2005)

Or just 32-18. That is plenty micro.


----------



## Sheepo5669 (May 14, 2010)

looks dope. 

too bad it says gt on the side


----------



## 1SPD (Apr 25, 2010)

I wonder if it weighs less than the Trials which only has 72 poe. I love my WI Trials fw but I can say that it was expensive so knowing that there is a cheaper option out there now is nice and add to the fact that the POE is higher well this sorta just seems like a win/win situation. Seriously, if it lasts as long as an ACS or Shimano can you really complain? It only costs about $10 more and has almost 3x the points of engagement!


----------



## 1SPD (Apr 25, 2010)

Oh, and the WI trials only comes in an 18t btw.


----------



## 1SPD (Apr 25, 2010)

And the GT wins again coming in at 137g vs the WI trials that weighs 202g (and only has 72 poe)...hmmmm. I might need to order one of these here soon.


----------



## zaskaranddriver (Oct 14, 2009)




----------



## 1SPD (Apr 25, 2010)

Wow, that is pretty quiet sounding compared to my WI trials. I wish someone made a fw that sounded like a HOPE! I would be all over that.


----------



## 1SPD (Apr 25, 2010)

WI Trials sound






Hope Cassette sound






I think the Hope only has 48 poe though. I could be wrong and should look that up...or you can.


----------



## Sheepo5669 (May 14, 2010)

correctomundo!


----------



## 1SPD (Apr 25, 2010)

I'm tellin ya, I wanted the Hopes for so long but now that I have gotten used to riding something with a higher POE I don't think I can go back! I can only imagine what the 120 is like. I mean it has to feel instant if not like a fixie!!! (granted you could still coast but you know what I mean)


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

i dunno. I love my Hope hub. it scares the bears away long before I even see them.


----------



## Loudpawlz (Jan 26, 2004)

When I was running freewheels I eventually settled on the WI and and created Franken Freewheels using the driver from the Trials FW in larger cog bodies. Those things were bomb proof.

In the name of science someone needs to pull one of those apart and take pictures of the innards. I'm curious to see how hardy these are. I can't imagine they'd compete with the ENO over the long haul, but at a fraction of the cost they are appealing.


----------



## 1SPD (Apr 25, 2010)

I can't imagine they'd compete with the ENO over the long haul said:


> My point exactly!


----------



## 1SPD (Apr 25, 2010)

Why doesn't Profile use this design in their mtb hub???? Man I thought 120 poe was ridiculous...but 204!

https://www.danscomp.com/products-PARTS-HUBSREAR/426059/Profile_Elite_Cassette_Hub.html

The GT fw is still a good deal at $29.99 (Dans Comp has them)


----------



## hoolie (Sep 17, 2010)

I like the shark fin teeth.


----------



## BGillespie (May 1, 2010)

1SPD said:


> Oh, and the WI trials only comes in an 18t btw.


The book of faces says White Industries Trials is available in 18, 20, and 22t.


----------



## nanerpuddin (Dec 28, 2008)

Just got mine..16t GT fw. Now I have to wait for my 28t HBC spiderless to show up. Keep ya posted.


----------



## ia_ss157 (Sep 15, 2005)

*You mean like...*

This. Profile Racing Elite Mountain Single Speed Hub. 204 points of engagement, Ti Hardware and freehub body. Simple pawl and spring design (not wimpy springs like Industry 9). Also available in geared.

Finally got my hands on a pair this weekend. I would guess the weight of the geared hub to be around 330-350 grams with ti bolt-on hardware. Front hub is probably right around 160 grams. These are great hubs. Pricey, but a good alternative to Chris King.


----------



## ne_dan (Mar 19, 2007)

Anyone have an update yet?


----------



## NEPMTBA (Apr 7, 2007)

I rode nanners tonight, pretty slick...
...sounds great too!

Me buy me one tomorrow and me go ride!

pic of nanner's bike with GT FW


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

Any updates on this freewheel?


----------



## GTscoob (Apr 27, 2009)

I've got a buddy running one of these and hasnt had a problem in a year or so since he installed it. 
Danscomp.com has them for pretty cheap if you cant find them local.


----------



## AlexCuse (Nov 27, 2011)

Cool. I need a smaller freewheel if I decide to un-fix the bike I've been using to commute, this might be just the ticket. Wish they made one with a 20T sprocket though


----------



## eightyseven (Feb 27, 2013)

I got one of these for my SS road bike from Danscomp about a year ago. It was solid for about 8 months until it started to make a lot of noise, I might have gotten a year out of it all together. The engagement was amazing for the price, but I'm not investing in another one. Instead I'll save for a WI.


----------



## am_dial (Aug 10, 2008)

On the advice of the guys at my local shop, I just picked one of these up instead of a Shimano to put on my road SS -- I had never heard of it before. The crappy Dicta FW it replaced somehow lasted me 5000 miles / about a year (I dripped a little lube into it maybe three times), so I can't imagine this will be any worse, and the LBS price was a few bucks cheaper than the Shimano. I'll try to remember to post an update after I ride it a few hundred miles. Can't wait to hear this one as I coast downhill at 35+ mph...


----------



## dinoadventures (May 2, 2008)

I bought one of these in 18T. Had it for about a month and a half now. It hooks up as advertised, but there is some bad juju going on in there. It pops and clicks in untoward ways and I'm honestly not expecting it to last too long. I've had the WI and it worked fantastically. Going back to that once I kill this off.


----------



## NEPMTBA (Apr 7, 2007)

Mine's doing fine after lots of miles!


----------



## geoffss (Mar 23, 2004)

Just got one, rode 5 miles and could not stand the popping, clicking and occasional BANG of the pawls not engaging correctly. Sending it back to Dan's Comp is easy enough, but they have no more in stock so I will try the ACS Crossfire Pro. They said 5-10% of them out there just plain suck.


----------

